
Why babies all over the world are now sleeping in boxes - jjp
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-35834370
======
xkcd-sucks
>the box will enable mothers to keep the baby in the same room with them,
because it is so easy to carry, "which is good for bonding"

